# Amplificador de 800 Wrms a 2Ohms



## waltermix (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola a todos soy nuevo el foro pero antes de hacer mi pregunta quería felicitar a todos los miembros por ser tan predispuestos a dar una manito a los que los necesitan. Bueno acá voy encontré este circuito en la red de un amplificador de 800 watts en 2 ohms que ya lo estoy fabricando y mi duda es:
1. En RV1 pote de bias me parece que entre la base de Q19 y el pre-set RV1 tendría que haber una resistencia de mas o menos unos ohms menores a los de R34 de 1k2.
2. Las resistencias de 100ohms de R43 y R44 deberin ser mas chicas creo, según e comparado con otros circuitos.
3 Y por ultimo el doble par diferencial me parece muy simple o asi esta bien, pregunto porque e visto otros en que les ponen zener, transistores o cosas asi.
    Desde ya gracias y perdón por mi ortografía y mi manera de expresar.
    Ojala se entiendan mis dudas, Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2011)

waltermix dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo el foro pero antes de hacer mi pregunta quería felicitar a todos los miembros por ser tan predispuestos a dar una manito a los que los necesitan. Bueno acá voy encontré este circuito en la red de un amplificador de 800 watts en 2 ohms que ya lo estoy fabricando y mi duda es:
> 1. En RV1 pote de bias me parece que entre la base de Q19 y el pre-set RV1 tendría que haber una resistencia de mas o menos unos ohms menores a los de R34 de 1k2.


No, no es necesario, por otro lado colocar el preset entre colector y base es poco seguro, ante un falso-contacto de este "Chau etapa de salida", sería preferible colocar una resistencia fija en el lugar del preset y el preset entre base y emisor.


> 3 Y por ultimo el doble par diferencial me parece muy simple o asi esta bien, pregunto porque e visto otros en que les ponen zener, transistores o cosas asi.....


Mas que un doble diferencial, es un diferencial complementario y si, es bastante elemental, posiblemente demasiado elemental.

El esquema *NO* me simpatiza.


----------



## waltermix (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola, Fogonazo gracias por contestar. Te comento que ya arme la potencia con algunos cuidados por supuesto por ejemplo le puse solo un 5200 y un solo 1943 a la salida y una fuente que da +/-45 vcc. Midiendo la salida me da unos 70 a 80 mili amper de corriente de reposo a un corrigiendo el bias y el de off set, pero funciona. Tengo otra pote armada casera del modelo plaquetodo (500+500Watts RMS en 4Ω) y anda bien de similares características lo que me gusto de esta es su simetria, estoy por comprar si dios quiere un osciloscopio y un generador de funciones que son mi sueño, y ahi les voy a hacer las reformas  necesarias por ejemplo en el doble par diferencial y el bias, que tomando muchas medidas y cambiando a una fuente de +/- 83 vcc ya tengo algunas ideas. Gracias por tu tiempo y respuesta.
    PD: En un tiempo tuve taller de electrónica de reparación de televisores soy técnico electrónico y un ingeniero frustrado ja algún día retomare la Facu, siempre digo lo mismo.
    Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## nitai (Nov 11, 2011)

Iniciado por *waltermix*:


> 2. Las resistencias de 100ohms de R43 y R44 deberin ser mas chicas creo, según e comparado con otros circuitos.


No necesariamente; el valor de esos resistores también determinan el ancho de banda total del amplificador, si reducir el valor de los resistores aumenta el ancho de banda y viceversa.
Las otras respuestas dadas por fogonazo están bien. Para hacer mas sofisticada y precisa la etapa de entrada podes ponerle las fuentes de corriente que quieras, pero esto a su ves tiene un inconveniente, que es que si no compensas muy bien las derivas térmicas en la etapa de entrada, dejar estable en continua el punto medio de salida es complicado.
Saludos.


----------

